# Eura Mobil 770 Activa '06



## Imbiber

Good afternoon,

I'm venturing off this weekend to have a look at an '06 Eura Mobil Activa 770 EB (the one with 2 single's over the garage).

Has anyone got any experience of this make and model, or even just the Eura Mobil brand in general?

As far as I can ascertain the details of the Eura Mobil are:

'06 - 3K miles

Extras included: Awning, reversing camera, alloys, mint condition (alledgedly)

£39,995

Our CI does not seem to appeal as a trade in vehicle and the cost to change at this stage does not seem great value for money  

Any views and info would be greatly appreciated....

Thanks in advance to all


----------



## teemyob

*Eura New Motorhome*

Hello,

Nearly bought the End U Lounge version. Just could not live with the FWD Fiat and lack of Auto Gearbox. So impressed with the Eura Mobil Build quality, double floor winterisation and specification. We compromised and bought a Eura Mobil 716HB on a Mercedes Twin rear Wheel Axle.

Love it.

Trev.


----------



## Rapide561

*Euramobil*

Hi

There was a nice Euramobil tag axle for sale at Baldwins in Halifax.

Karl (Gromett) has a Eura, so maybe he will pick up on your thread.

Russell


----------



## Shades

Hi there,

Well this weekend we bought ourselves a 770EB after looking at other makes as Burstners and Dethleff. We are very pleased with the van as it ticks all the boxes and feels much more solid. It has only covered 4000 miles and drives like a dream. Well recommended as build quality is unmatched.


----------



## sersol

Hi, we have had an "Integra" for 4 years and to be honest in that price range I have not seen much to beat it. Ours is on a tag axle so we have a good payload,but be warned if you are on the "Fiat" with no tag you are not going to have much of a payload as these M/H are built like "battleships".
Re the Fiat/Mecedes,I would not worry either way you are probably not going to put very high miles on it.I have heard of people having problems with M/B's in just the same way as people have with the new Fiat (the engine badge don't make it perfect :roll: ).
Now the bad news.After you have had the "Eura" for a few years and think its time for a change,what the heck can you change up to or even sideways. I've been looking and so far I have only found,Arto,Cathargo,Concorde, one Hymer "S" class & N&B,all German.
Of course that not to say that all are other are not up to the same standard,I've just not found one yet.......................money permitting :wink: .
To answer your question more direct I doubt you would regret buying a Eura Mobil,(apart from lack of dealers that understand them :x )
Good luck
Gary


----------



## jackc

congratulations,

A wise choice! Can not fault the build quality or storage capacity.
I have 3 kids, have access to garage from inside van and is a bedroom/play room for eldest.
So no beds to make up, large lounge, seating for all, huge seperate shower.
Tag axle a dream to drive, no body roll, however do not go on wet grass, zero traction.
As mentioned, what do you replace with, only the hyper expensive German makes can compare.
Would like a Euromobil 816, but very expensive in comparison and rare.
More than a match for a comparable Concorde of same vintage.


----------



## teemyob

*816*



jackc said:


> congratulations,
> 
> A wise choice! Can not fault the build quality or storage capacity.
> I have 3 kids, have access to garage from inside van and is a bedroom/play room for eldest.
> So no beds to make up, large lounge, seating for all, huge seperate shower.
> Tag axle a dream to drive, no body roll, however do not go on wet grass, zero traction.
> As mentioned, what do you replace with, only the hyper expensive German makes can compare.
> Would like a Euromobil 816, but very expensive in comparison and rare.
> More than a match for a comparable Concorde of same vintage.


I like the 886/816's too.. Integra or Luton. the old Westcroft had a Nice I886 Silver in just before they were bought out by Brownhills.Was out of my Price Range at the time.

Trev


----------



## Boff

Hi,

even though Eura's build quality usually is beyond all doubt, make sure that the Euramobil warranty booklet is completely filled in. Especially check that the annual moisture checks have been done on time and carry stamp and signature of an authorized Euramobil service centre. Just in case ...

My personal impression (and I am a Euramobil owner, too) is that since the former private owner has sold the company to the Trigano group, you can only rely anymore on what you have in writing. Luckily, their renowned build quality seems to have survived the takeover.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------

